# Severum Vegetables? Dithers? (To protect planted tank)



## miden (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have a turquoise Severum who's probably about 4" now, and I'm looking for something for him to do other than shred my plants. I read on the forums that they like certain vegetables, so I've tried putting some of those in the tank to see if it would take away his appetite for the plants. But, I haven't really had a lot of luck yet. I was hoping someone could tell me some more of what they have tried.

One thing I've done is put a veggie clip in the tank and put some romaine lettuce in there. He likes to go over and tear the lettuce to pieces, but it doesn't look like he actually eats any of it. It just makes a big mess at the top of the tank when it gets stuck in the overflows. It keeps him occupied for a while, but he still finds time to mess with the plants, too.

I've also tried using zucchini. I've blanched it (actually just microwaved for a few secs and then cooled in water), and tried adding a whole slice, but he ignores it. If I cut it up into little pieces he'll go after them in the tank but then just spit them out again. Should I be peeling it first? The pieces without peel just seem to float at the top of the tank, though, and he doesn't pay attention to those.

Something else I tried was peas, both with and without the peel. But he ignores them either way.

When he attacks the plants, he's not really eating them either. Just tearing them up. So maybe feeding him vegetables won't help anyway?

His other main activities are chasing my Firemouth around the tank and watching out for the Green Terror. Maybe if I get some dithers that could keep him distracted more? I just don't know what would survive in my tank, though.

175G planted tank
1 Jack Dempsey
1 Green Terror
1 Turquoise Severum
1 Firemouth
1 Salvini
3 Golden Algae Eaters

I have been trying out different kinds of plants to see if it matters much. The funny thing is I read Anubias and Java Fern would be good ones, but those are the ones he did the worst damage to. Now I have a pretty good variety. I've got rocks around the base of most of the plants to keep them anchored. He isn't totaling them, but he makes holes/rips in some of the leaves that don't look very good, especially the swords. He also keeps uprooting the hairgrass so I may need to get rid of that.

Wisteria
Ludwiga
Amazon Sword
Melon Sword
Red Rubin
Moneywort
Dwarf Baby's Breath
Dwarf Hairgrass

Thanks!

- Mike


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I struck out trying to do fresh vegetables with our severums as well. Try getting some veggie wafers. I think I have Omega one brand. Break it in half/thirds/quarters, and give it a try.

Black belts like it too!

-Ryan


----------



## peathenster (Oct 7, 2008)

I give them cichlid vegi pellets (Ocean Nutrition). They are not crazy about it but do eat it after a while...


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

mine only eats my moneywort in front of me. it grows fast enough its not really an issue, but then again i have noticed some buds of new plants missing today so who knows. mine eats peas but not with much enthusiasm, wont touch squash/zucchini but does eat spirulina wafers. i break em up in halfs and him and me geo love em.

sounds like a really nice tank, why dont you post some pics?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

as far as pellets try feeding Omega One Super Kelp Pellets, the best veggie pellet on the market and i have yet to see any fish not like it.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

mine likes peas but it doesnt stop him from eating plants. i use water sprite (dont know technical name) as a floating plant. try throwing in a bunch of mature clumps to float. he loves the cover and nibbles on it, but since its floating, you cant really tell that its all torn up. it looks nicer with the dangling roots, but he takes care of those right away. i figure it allows him to do what hes supposed to do (eat plants) and it also looks nice and provides cover.

best of luck. pics would be awesome, sounds like a great tank.


----------



## miden (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice! I've been trying the Omega One veggie wafers this week, but so far no luck. Next time I'm at the store I'll pick up some of the Omega One Super Kelp pellets and try those out.

- Mike


----------

